
Vim Plugins You Should Know About, Part V: a.vim - madars
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/vim-plugins-a-vim/
======
mattlanger
Another one worthy of mention is supertab, which binds tab to Ctrl-p.

I am not kidding when I say it changed my life.

~~~
willwagner
Wow, this does look life changing. I've been experimenting a lot with ctrl-x
in insert mode but it's a bit clunky in comparison. The link to supertab is:

<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=182>

~~~
aeroevan
It looks like there is an updated version here:
<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1643>

------
mustpax
You can also jump to the last buffer in Vim with the command :b# To view all
open buffers: :ls

~~~
bokchoi
Or Ctrl-^

------
asimjalis
The other Vim plugin articles on the site are also pretty good.

